
Show HN: NPR Lite - ejcx
https://nprlite.org/
======
greenyoda
This looks like it's just scraping copyrighted material off NPR's web site
without their permission, and reformatting it.

See NPR's terms of use, which explicitly states that their material is
copyrighted:

[https://www.npr.org/about-npr/179876898/terms-of-
use](https://www.npr.org/about-npr/179876898/terms-of-use)

 _" You may not reproduce, distribute, republish, upload, transmit, display,
prepare derivative works of, publicly perform, sell, transfer, assign, license
or use for commercial purposes any copyrighted material on the NPR Services
without the prior written consent of NPR..."_

If NPR finds out about this, you'll be hearing from their lawyers.

~~~
binarynate
Before you mentioned this, I thought this "NPR Lite" site was NPR's text-only
version, but I realized that's actually located at text.npr.org

~~~
greenyoda
You can see the differences: text.npr.org, in addition to being on NPR's
domain, has an NPR copyright notice, the NPR logo in the favicon and links
back to the main NPR site. nprlite.org has no indication that it's affiliated
with NPR.

